# Proud Mum!!!



## Layla

Just had the post, there was this letter there for charlie so i opened it.

Dear Charlie-Jane

Thanks you for your show application, I am delighted to confirm you have been allocated a place to preform at the Wales Millennium Center show on Sunday 1st July.

Woohoo, she's got one dance show on the 26th April with the school, and now her dance class out of school has selected her too!

So proud of her

just read down, tickets are £15 each!! :shock: 

xx


----------



## Imi

_Awww congrats Charlie!!!_

_Layla no wonder your pleased i would be too!!_

_And £15 a bit steep but worth it at the end of the day ... she gonna be chuffed when she gets home!_

_xxx_


----------



## Trinity

Awww well done charlie .. thats excellent news!! Wow you must be so proud of her :hugs:


----------



## Jo

Aww thats brilliant news, you deserve to be proud

But bad Layla for opening her post!!!:rofl:


----------



## Layla

lol i sealed it back up again so she can open it herself lol

xx


----------



## Imi

_Was she all pleased and excited layla??_

_xxx_


----------



## Lauz_1601

thats fantastic! well done charlie! has she opened it yet ?


----------



## Layla

yeah she opened it when she got back from school and jumped around the kitchen lol

this is the link from the website :)

https://www.wmc.org.uk/index.cfm?alias=popstars

xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow that looks really profesional, does she want to be a dancer when she is older ? coz shes on the right tracks by the looks of it. I wish I never quit dancing, I loved it :-(


----------



## Wobbles

WOW well done Charlie

:dance:


----------



## Layla

Lauz_1601 said:


> wow that looks really profesional, does she want to be a dancer when she is older ? coz shes on the right tracks by the looks of it. I wish I never quit dancing, I loved it :-(

she loves dancing so i think she will carry it on till shes older, the dance school she is in is profesional i think, they have just opened up a drama school too but that was £150 a term so i couldnt afford that, her dance uniform was £60 :shock: all it is is trousers and a t shirt with there logo on it!

xx


----------

